# Led Zeppelin Cover band “Trampled Under Foot” doing “Whole Lotta Love”.



## barnesable (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everyone. I play in a Halifax based Led Zeppelin cover band called Trampled Under Foot. I say “cover” and not “tribute” because we don’t do the dress-up thing. I’d love to have a Double-Neck SG, but, I don’t think I’d look so great in dragon pants :smile-new:

Here’s a video of us doing “Whole Lotta Love” last year: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4tyBsJfp3s

Another "sampler" video. Sorry for the clipping, but things tend to get loud!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z6I6c7ex8c

Cheers everyone.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Holy crap, nice job! My only critique: drums are too modern sounding, get some big boomy drums! (the drummer is great).

Oh yeah, don't knock dragon pants until you try them


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just checked out the Whole Lotta Love clip, wow, it's fantastic! Great job on the tones and sounds. Give us a little rig rundown of the gear you're using.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Whole lotta awesome...who needs a theremin!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Kids today !!! Great job guys.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

You guys did a killer job on Whole Lotta Love! Sounded awesome!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Killer. Makes me want to go to a club and see a good band RIGHT NOW. Also, makes me wish I could sing.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Great cover!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic. His vocals, your guitar, even the mix, spot on to my ear!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The interesting thing about this is during that same time this band was going, there is a 'Trampled Under Foot' blues band that was making a name for themselves. I had the chance to see them in 2010. The band broke up in 2014 but they had released at least 7 albums during the span of time they were together. The main lead singer, Danielle Nicole, has her own band now and doing very well as a blues artist.
Now I wonder what happened to this LZ cover band.


----------



## barnesable (Jun 27, 2009)

We stopped playing together back 2017 maybe? The drummer and bass player moved to different provinces. The singer has a current Zep cover band on the go here in Halifax with his brothers (I think). I’ll check them out and report back on this thread from early 2014, haha


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------

